# Giant Asian Mantis Enclosure.



## MantisMart (Jul 10, 2020)

Im getting a Giant Asian Mantis for the 1st time and I have some questions about their habitat. Ive heard many people say high humidity is bad for them. I am thinking about using a full mesh cage for it, although I'm worried about molting malfunctions. What are your thoughts? Thanks.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jul 10, 2020)

What instar are you getting? 

Up until subadult, deli cups work just fine. I have three adult females that I raised from L2s in deli cups. 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Synapze (Jul 10, 2020)

MantisMart said:


> Ive﻿ heard many people say high humidity is bad for them﻿﻿﻿.﻿


High humidity and lack of adequate ventilation can be a killer of this species. Try to maintain a humidity range of 40-60% and provide plenty of ventilation if you haven't already. That's always worked for me.


----------

